# Excited Horse When Jumping @ a small show



## HorseLuva15 (May 7, 2008)

Ok, so I have started to lease a 18yrold thoroughbred. We have only attended one jumping show, which was our barn "jumping day". We did a 2 ft round and to say the least he was ballestic. Let's just say we jumped a line that was suppose to be 5 strides, we jumped it in three!! Waaay to fast! So, we are doing the exact same thing this Sunday. I am expecting him to be just as excited, how can I keep him calm and relaxed and in a nice and steady canter?? I find that sitting up tall and singing row row row yoru boat helps...As well, when I half halt, he sticks his head up in the air and my coach told me it looks like I am ski diving, how do i NOT look like that, but half halt. 

Any help?? THanks!! 

Btw - know of a good show name for "Oscar"?? thx!


----------



## HorseLuva15 (May 7, 2008)

Any help?... :?: Much appreciated...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I replied in the thread you posted in Jumping.


----------

